# Nokia + Windows Phone



## SaptarshiGhosh (Jun 5, 2010)

After all these years of manufacturing  smartphones Nokia still has no Windows-powered smartphone. But that  might change soon? In a recently leaked presentation on Nokia's software  and services plans, the company mentions Windows OS along with the  Series 40, Symbian and Maemo.
  *pic.gsmarena.com/vv/newsimg/10/06/nokia-windows/gsmarena_001.jpg
  That could mean two things: Nokia are working on a Windows-based  phone or it's just us who get that wrong. Maybe the guy who created the  presentation, Jukka Kiiskinen, didn't actually mean a future Nokia phone  but the currently available Nokia Booklet 3G which runs the Windows 7  OS.
  However, even if a future netbook is meant, why would Jukka Kiiskinen  throw Windows in the mix of mobile platforms? Weren't upcoming Nokia  netbooks going to run MeeGo instead of Microsoft's operating system? Oh,  and there was no word on MeeGo in the presentation.
  It's not much but it leaves a lot of room for thought.


Source: *www.gsmarena.com/who_saw_that_coming_nokia_working_on_a_windows_phone-news-1709.php


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 5, 2010)

Its quit unusual combination coz nokia have many choices
1.Symbian 3 (working on v4)
2. Maemo/Meego
3.Android

Y do they want to make a WinMob 7 Phone now


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 5, 2010)

I would love to try nokia wm7 rather than heavy price handsets of wm7...great news.


----------



## SaptarshiGhosh (Jun 6, 2010)

Well sujoyp this might be a result of the deals and good relationship between Nokia & Microsoft. Already Microsoft & Nokia are jointly working on some projects like Silverlight (Currently on Beta for S60v5), Mcrosoft Office 2010 Mobile (Probably for S60v3 & S60v5). So, Nokia is working on WinMo7. Also it might be a step to increase the popularity of WinMo7 by the software giant & mobile giant.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 6, 2010)

I would love to see Nokia WM7 phone....never tried WM phones coz of poor cam and music....but Nokia+Wm7 will definitely have all gooddies


----------



## SaptarshiGhosh (Jun 6, 2010)

Yup sujoyp you are right. Nokia premium end phones have excellent build and camera quality.


----------



## blackhole (Jun 6, 2010)

can v dual boot mobile phone??


----------



## neerajvohra (Jun 7, 2010)

sujoyp said:


> I would love to see Nokia WM7 phone....never tried WM phones coz of poor cam and music....but Nokia+Wm7 will definitely have all gooddies



I have tried window 3.0 on symbian os..but if nokia itself gonna launch wm7..tht would be the best bet.


----------



## SaptarshiGhosh (Jun 7, 2010)

@blackhole: Well Nokia N900 was able to boot an older version of Mac OS using an emulator. Digit has aready posted in a news about this fact. I think that the upcoming WM7 phones will be able to boot some old OS like Win95 or Win98 and run some desktop apps. But I think there would not be anything like dual boot a least for sometime.


----------

